# Pole saw storage in tree



## familytreeman (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wanted to gather some input from real Arborists on pole tool use while aloft.

This thread is not about to be derailed on whether or not pole saw use causes stubs. Stub cuts are often a result of the cutter seeing it at the wrong angle. They were right there and could have angled the tool differently.

Please understand I always make a branch collar cut, no matter which tool I am using... I have seen plenty of stubs from lazy cuts at the wrong angle, this can happen from up close or a distance, when what you are cutting is on the opposite side of limb you are...

*What are your protocol on storage while not in use? *
_I always store the tool in a manner where it cannot be knocked loose into me, but would deflect away from me_

*What lengths do you prefer to work with while in the tree?*
_Sm-Med trees I will use a 9' ( with blade almost 10') and with large spread out canopies a 14' (with blade almost 15') There are occasions where I will request an additional specific length
_
*What is the largest pole combination you will put together to retrieve a hanger, broken branch, stub from the ground?*
_If the mid-section of the pole can be supported by a limb or crotch, I will often assemble up to about a 33' stick to quickly pluck out small touch up deadwood, bb's and stubs_. _This much pole will be put together as it is being worked up into and pushed out to probe those areas. Obviously that much spaghetti noodle is not being picked up in one piece from the ground _


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 11, 2014)

I like to use one of those extendable Jameson poles. 

Sometimes I will hang the hook on a branch in the tree. Sometimes i slide the pole threw my ear less figure 8 hanging on my saddle. Other times I use a short prussik attached to my harness to hold it. Mainly use what works best for you.

I have a old electric company fuse puller pole that extends from 5 feet to 27 feet. It works great when your on the ground. I have never tried it in the tree.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

I designed a handle that may help with certain types of pole use. Please check it out in this hand held equipment forum:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/pole-saw-handle-attachment-idea.251192/


----------

